# Balmoral Saturday PM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck out there Ken. Weather report for Saturday morning looks good too. Unfortunately I can't make either.

Thinking of an Akuna Bay session on Sunday afternoon (high tide up there at around 4pm) to take advantage of the cloud, possible rain and rising barometer, as well as minimising effect of the wind. Probably get there around 2pm


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Kraley

Good luck -

I had the day off so went for a troll from Balmoral this morning around 5.45 up top Middle head and then down the throat of Middle Harbour to around clontarf and then back up via the rocky shoreline back to Balmoral.

The weather was great although a bit of breeze early on ( met a sunbaking seal around middle head )

I didn't have any luck with white & blue Rapals trolling along but managed to catch a pigmy flatty around the sand just of balmoral near the moored yachts. It was on a small gold no names lure. Once again the SPs were a disaster - never a bite

I think I might go back to good old smelly "real" bait

Good luck on Saturday - I would love to join you but I have to go up to the blue mountains for the day.

All the best David


----------

